# How to change inner gasket on Francis X1 - please help



## thohei (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi, after more than 15 years on unproblematic use my Francis X1 is leaking. From the picture it is easy to see that the gasket is totally worn out. I might be able to find a place to buy a new, but I have not been able to find a tutorial to find out if it is at all possible to change it yourself. I am not that tech-savy. Can it be done from the outside or do I have to open it all up. If you know any links to a how-to please let me know.

Thank you.

Thomas


----------



## thohei (Jun 30, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

hi looks like you have NEVER changed that seal, you should really be doing this annually, however if you purchase a new seal then they are easy to fit, you just remove the group surround, take out the old seal, fit the new one and put the surround back on, not much more to it really. the surround is held in place via four nuts.


----------



## thohei (Jun 30, 2013)

Thank you for your answer.

You are absolutely right, I have never changed this.

When ordering a new one what is the exact name for this seal / gasket?

It is quite hard to come to the screws and bolts in the picture since the foot of the machine prevents you from using regular tools, they are too long to fit. Please advise. Thanks


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

it is the group seal, and i just use socket bits with a ratchet.


----------

